# Obtaining visa while in Greece...



## niko381 (May 20, 2014)

Hello, and Χριστός Ανέστη! I'm finding myself in a bit of a tricky situation, and I was really hoping perhaps one of you might have some insight that may help me in my plight.

First of all, I'm trying to study abroad in Greece this coming Fall. Though I'm not an expat yet, hopefully I still belong on this forum because I'm definitely considering it for the future. For now, however, my main concern is managing to stay in Greece long enough to go to school there.

I just got accepted into the College Year in Athens program, but my problem is that I'm already leaving to go to Albania in a week, for a different class there, and I was hoping to go directly to Greece, spend my summer doing some backpacking around the country, and then head to Athens for school in September. The fact that I'm leaving in a week, however, doesn't give me enough time to apply for the necessary student visa to stay for that long. That's mainly because a necessary part of the application is the FBI background check, and that can take up to 6 weeks, so I'm still waiting for it. Last week when I called the Greek consulate in Boston about this, they said I could go in for an appointment now, and then send them my completed visa application when I have all the necessary documents. Today when I went in for my appointment, it seems they changed their mind and it's impossible to do if I don't hand it in in person.

I thought about applying for Greek dual citizenship while in Greece, as my mother was born in Athens and my parents were married there, but I see that the processing can take around 9 months and I suppose I'm in trouble if it takes longer than 3. I was wondering, though, is there any possible way for me to apply for that extended student visa while in Greece? Or, having heard my present situation, does anyone have any other advice for a way that I can stay in Greece from June to December?

I'm sorry for this long post, and especially as my first post on these forums, but I'm a bit (extremely) desperate at the moment, and I wanted to get my whole situation out there so you understand where I'm coming from. I already have tickets booked to go to Albania, and return from Athens in December, and I can't change them... I'm really hoping I don't have to buy 2 more tickets to come back to the States and go to Greece again this summer, just to get that visa.

Thank you in advance for any help you may be able to offer to this poor student!


----------

